# Growing herbs in Dubai



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi all

The fresh herbs I've seen in supermarkets so far generally look quite sorry for themselves

Does anyone have any experience they can share around growing herbs in their apartment/villa in Dubai? 

What grows well, what doesn't? 
Is the AC a killer?
Good places to buy seeds or starter pots?


Thanks!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

pmcdubai said:


> Hi all
> 
> The fresh herbs I've seen in supermarkets so far generally look quite sorry for themselves
> 
> ...


I've grown some on the balcony. Due to the tinted apartment windows I can't get anything to stay alive indoors part from regular indoor plants. The weather is starting to be cool enough to start it again. Last winter I had thyme, lettuce, spinach and dill that grew well. I would like to try basil but I haven't found seeds.

I bought pots, seeds and compost from Dubai Garden Centre but there are other places that are cheaper. Carrefour has a small selection of gardening stuff too.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Anyone grown wheatgrass here?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

StewartC said:


> Anyone grown wheatgrass here?


One option for you could be to contact Greenheart Organic Farm. They posted on their FB page today information about their wheatgrass trays that you can buy and continue to grow (?).


----------



## mickeyminnie (Nov 12, 2013)

This is a little off topic, but does this country have a wide variety of orchid plants for sale. thinking of moving, but I am use to growing all kinds of orchids.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

pmcdubai said:


> Hi all
> 
> The fresh herbs I've seen in supermarkets so far generally look quite sorry for themselves
> 
> ...


If you like growing herbs at home, you can use pods from http://www.aerogarden.com/ I have 2 of them that I took from the states, and its amazing how fast they grow. 

If at all buying herbs from the store, look for herbs from Holland. Expensive, but worth the money in quality perspective.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

we grow basil, mint and rosemary outside without any problems at all.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

We grow spinach , spring onions, chillis, water melons, beans, drumstick, mint, radishes and loads of other things in our small villa garden.
Everything grows so quickly here - you can see progress day by day!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi, might not be overly relevant, (I'm in Greece) but as I just moved out of the city and use a lot of herbs in cooking, I've been planning a balcony herb garden. I told family/ friends and I've been sent quite a big range of seeds bought in a UK pound land. I think its dodgy to post plants, but seeds still in packets should be OK. I'm guessing that not all of my herbs will grow, but experimenting will give better answers than experts who can't know everything about your specific needs. A few years ago, everyone told be basil would grow well on my balcony, but every attempt failed, I did have a lovely supply of thyme / mint and Rosemary. (The Rosemary was later moved to a proper garden, where I must say its happier)
Good luck, even if you don't get many herbs, you are sure to make the house smell nice!


----------

